
Google matches Amazon price change - MobileGlick
http://fortune.com/2017/09/26/google-matches-amazons-price-change/
======
nealmueller
AWS wasn't first with per second billing. As the GCP blog states, GCP
Persistent Disks had it since 2013.

(I work for Google)

